# Projectile pressed too far into case at factory?



## myersn024 (Jun 16, 2009)

I was looking through my 45 ACP cartridges and I noticed that there are some that have the projectile pressed noticeably further into the brass case than most of the others. These are supposed to be new rounds, so is there any danger to myself or my gun if I go ahead and shoot them? I can post pics of the difference in size when I get home if anyone wants or needs to see them before they can answer my question.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Personally, even if I didn't know anything about guns or ammo, I'd use the following logic...

"A gun costs ~$800, a single bullet costs ~$0.45. Do I really want to take the chance of something bad happening over $0.45?"




No, I wouldn't shoot them.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I wouldn't shoot them.

What brand ammo?


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Definitely don't shoot them. The bullet setback can cause too high case pressure.

I had some Blazer Brass 45's a year or two ago that had the same problem.


----------



## myersn024 (Jun 16, 2009)

The brand is Monarch, and I think I've figured out why there's a few like that now. I got a new 45 (RIA 1911) a few days ago and haven't had a chance to fire it yet. However, I have cycled it by hand a few times and I'm pretty sure that it's being caused by the gun when it's feeding the ammo. I don't have any reason to think there's a problem with the gun just yet since the shells that have had the projectile smashed in a little (there's only three of them) have also been manually cycled about 10 times a piece. The rest are fine.

I'm going to go ahead and discard the shortened bullets as well as to stop manually cycling the pistol for now. I should get to break it in tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Monarch is cheap ammo. You get what you pay for. Most likely the crimp is on the weak side and the repeated cycling of the same rounds has pushed them back.

I've also seen reports that Monarch can be a little underpowered and inconsistent, so if you have any problems with the gun with this ammo...


----------



## myersn024 (Jun 16, 2009)

I ran several rounds from the same box of bullets through another 45 that I used to have and it worked fine. That being said, I won't be surprised to have a hiccup or two since I'll be breaking in a new 1911.


----------

